# Do Piranhas need an Air pump?



## shocker45

i have a 70 gallon, ac 500, fluval 404 creating surface agitation, a ac 802 powerhead about 7" down from the surface for current. and an elite 802 air pump with air stone.

do i need the air pump with 6 red bellies? or would it even really make a difference?

if i buy a spilo and put him in my 20 gallon for now, would i need one in there also?

(basically im asking cuz i plan to buy a 10 gallon tank for feeders, and just hook a hydro sponge up to it)


----------



## benJii

no, the piranhas dont, but providing a low oxgen environment will give bad water params.

also, i believe that powerhead has oxgen intake above the surface, that will provide oxgen

yes, the spilo would need it


----------



## Dr. Giggles

You have more than enough oxygen levels just with the agitation caused by your AC500. You don't need the air pump and stone. As far as the spilo goes in a 20G i am assuming your getting a 2"er or so. If you have an hob type filter on that one too you won't need it but for ornamental purposes it would be cool.


----------



## shocker45

yea, hes around 2" im not getting it forusre.

would a sponge filter and my elite 802 be fine in a little 10 gallon feeder tank for the time being? or would it be better if i put my ac mini on the 10 gallon, and got a ac 200 for my 20 gallon?

my ac mini is pretty old, and i can pick up a decent used ac 200 for $20 cdn.

so the spilo forsure wouldnt need oxygen? my reason for asking is ebcause i heard that feeder goldfish and stuff need oxygen, and thats why mine have all died.

and with my powerhead, i ahve the airline thing, but im not sure how to use it. i put it on the output thing, but it doesnt blow any bubbles or anything.


----------



## benJii

jerry_plakyda said:


> You have more than enough oxygen levels just with the agitation caused by your AC500. You don't need the air pump and stone.
> [snapback]1161775[/snapback]​


i wouldnt go as far to say that

maybe for the piranhas, but you gotta think providing a low-oxygen environment will make the bio-bacteria grow MUCH worse



shocker45 said:


> yea, hes around 2" im not getting it forusre.
> 
> would a sponge filter and my elite 802 be fine in a little 10 gallon feeder tank for the time being? or would it be better if i put my ac mini on the 10 gallon, and got a ac 200 for my 20 gallon?
> 
> my ac mini is pretty old, and i can pick up a decent used ac 200 for $20 cdn.
> 
> so the spilo forsure wouldnt need oxygen? my reason for asking is ebcause i heard that feeder goldfish and stuff need oxygen, and thats why mine have all died.
> 
> and with my powerhead, i ahve the airline thing, but im not sure how to use it. i put it on the output thing, but it doesnt blow any bubbles or anything.
> [snapback]1161786[/snapback]​


what the hell dude, why are you all buggin out about this, spend $10 and ull have 2 more airpumps, one for the 10g, and one for the 20g

as for the airline, plug it in, and put the airline ABOVE the water, if it dont work then your doing something wrong


----------



## shocker45

i did do that, it doesnt do anything.

and airpumps are like $30-$40 here.

okay, i didnt even think about it. i have 2 outlets on my 802, im putting my feeder 10 gallon right beside my 20 gallon.

i will run 1 airline into the feeder tank, and 1 into the spilo tank.

problem solved









1 thing ive noticed tho, one of the outputs puts out a lot more air, almost 2-3 X as much. is this common with the elite 802?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i have the little tube on my power head to add the bubbles

to the water, I feel they benifit from more oxygen in the

water


----------



## shocker45

i dont really like the look of it with the tube on. i dont think its neccesary with mine. i already have lots of agitation


----------



## benJii

shocker45 said:


> and airpumps are like $30-$40 here.
> 
> [snapback]1161910[/snapback]​


damn, i can get cheapys for like $2-3



shocker45 said:


> i dont really like the look of it with the tube on. i dont think its neccesary with mine. i already have lots of agitation
> [snapback]1161945[/snapback]​


while that may be, more is always better


----------



## shocker45

will it harm the fish only having an ac 500 and the fluval 404 near the surface for agitation?


----------



## Dragster

I have 2 404's on spraybars and a 1400 powerhead with the air tube attached.
I have got the powerhead as close to the top of the water as possible,so i can get the most water movement.
Air machines/pumps dont do anything apart from making pretty bubbles.
Its water aggitation you need.


----------



## shocker45

k well i was thinking, if im going to spent $12 on an air pump, i midaswell just spend $30 and get a small powerhead for my tank.


----------



## pinchy

thats a good idea


----------

